
Tech Education Con - barry-cotter
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/01/stem-coding-bootcamp-education-scam-philanthropy/
======
barry-cotter
> It makes sense that these companies are playing the long game on skills and
> wages. Labor is among their most expensive costs, with tech worker salaries
> running to the low six figures at Facebook and Google. But with few workers
> possessing the skills to do these jobs, a competitive salary is the only way
> that tech companies can compete for talent today.

> There is no reason tech workers should expect disproportionately high
> salaries to be permanent, however. Execs are already doing what they can to
> suppress wages. The shorter-term strategies are clear. Tech companies
> collude via anti-poaching schemes to keep wages down. They use non-compete
> disclosures to push wages down by forbidding workers to get jobs from
> competitors. They also take advantage of the H-1B visa, hiring immigrant
> workers for cheaper than their American counterparts.

